# Entropion surgery



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi guys, just wondering if anyone else has had to get their dog entropion surgery?

My 8 month old puppy went to the vets today for her spay and entropion surgery. She's a rescue, born in the pound and has the worst eyes of the 4 pup litter. Mum is a small black & tan terrier cross, dad was clearly shar pei!!

Both eyes needed sorting, her bottom eyelashes rested on her eyeball and although I lubricated them 3 times a day it must have been horrible for her  But she's now back from the vets and feeling VERY sorry for herself. Although she was perky when I picked her up (though looking sad), she's now sleepy and still a bit wobbly. She was under for a while to get both ops done & had a shot of painkillers before I picked her up. Hopefully she'll perk up in the morning after all the drugs have worn off. She has loxicom to help her though. She also has a check up on wed to check her eyes.

Anyways, was just wondering if any other dogs had had entropion surgery & how long it will take to heal and how their dogs coped? Also the cone of shame is not a hit with her! Haha and she'll probably need it for 10 days!!

Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Aww poor little mite she looks so sorry for herself. I know its common for shar peis to have their eyes tacked as small pups and if that doesn't solve it once they start growing more then they have to have full surgery.

Jeff Vidt who is an American veterinarian has special interest in the shar pei and related health problems.

ENTROPION IN YOUNG PUPPIES CAN RESULT IN CORNEAL ULCERATION AND IS A MEDICAL EMERGENCY - SEE YOUR VET IMMEDIATELY!
Entropion Surgery
Permanent ENTROPION SURGERY is often done in Shar-Pei after they reach the age of 6-8 months old. This is the age at which most pups are full grown and have "grown into" their heads. Permanent repair is a surgical procedure that will result in correction of the eyelid problem. Its success depends on the experience and artistry of the surgeon and often times referral to a veterinary ophthalmologist is recommended. The procedure involves various techniques to remove excessive eyelid tissue from the lids, tighten up the eye opening and sometimes remove extra folds of skin around the eyes. 
Typically the dogs look worse for a few days after the surgery due to the swelling that occurs and they often sport an Elizabethan or "lampshade" collar to protect the sutures. Stitches are usually removed in 7-14 days.

Health Problems

So although she does look sorry for herself at the moment it does seem swelling and looking worse is normal and from this it seems that within a week to two weeks at the most she should be fine.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Poor thing!

Jessie had entropion surgery (and for a couple of other eye issues) almost 4 years ago. She recovered really quickly and never had any other issues afterwards. She went from terribly itchy eyes that were super droopy and red to healthier looking eyes and no itching. She appeared to be in almost constant pain until the vet realised what it was,

By the time the stitches had disolved (10 days I think) she was pretty much completely normal again.

The day after surgery she was back to normal in terms of energy and not too impressed that she was only allowed lead walks! The cone was a bit of a pain and we bought her a comfy cone to make life easier for her 

Hope she recovers quickly 

Sorry, not very informative but just thought I would say! The best thing we ever did for Jessie


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

JessIncaFCR said:


> Poor thing!
> 
> Jessie had entropion surgery (and for a couple of other eye issues) almost 4 years ago. She recovered really quickly and never had any other issues afterwards. She went from terribly itchy eyes that were super droopy and red to healthier looking eyes and no itching. She appeared to be in almost constant pain until the vet realised what it was,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info guys!

Well, she's up to her old tricks today, and, apart from complaining about having her cone on, no problems! I have to take it off for her to eat & drink, but any sign of going near her eyes & it goes right back on!

She looks a bit forlorn, but is pretty much her old self today  I was a little worried last night as she was obviously still a bit woozy & didn't want to eat anything other than a few nice tidbits. But a much happier pup today. I think she's going to be bashing us all with the cone for a while, the vet says it needs to be on for 10 days or so to stop her from rubbing her face on things. It mustn't be nice to have stitches all round your eyes, but better than eyelashes rubbing them all the time! You can actually see her eyes now which is very nice, plus no gunky discharge any more!

I know it's only been a day and it's annoying for her now, but I'm so glad it's been done. Already you can see that it's helped  At the moment she's working out how best to get up the stairs with a cone on :crazy: so it will be a positive report at the vets tomorrow!

It is still red and sore round the stitches, but it's only been 24hrs so I'm very pleased, even is she isn't! Haha, she was grumpy at me yesterday too - I called her over with a yummy treat and she just looked at me & walked away - oops  But this morning very much enjoyed her walk round the fields, even if she was on a lead and not allowed her usually rampage through the hedges. I feel restricting her off lead exercise is going to be fun!

Anyway, so a positive outcome, let's hope it heals nice & quick so she can stop whining about having a cone on all the time! :biggrin:


----------



## Whitney2409 (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi all, came across this post as my sharpei just came home fromthe surgery and I have concerns as one of his eyes is drooping. Is this normal? I haven't been able to find anything online about the symptoms after the procedure and what not. Thanks!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

this is a very old post so you would be better to start your own. 

Your vet is the only person who can tell you if this is normal. I would imagine there will be some swelling which will have to settle down


----------

